# Need a prayer



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

College kids think they are all grown up, but do some of the most dumb *** things. Our grandson was shot by a fellow hunter in his own party today. From what we understand the guy went around a small pond and shot at a coot on the water that was in line with four guys standing on the other side. The shot was only 30 yards, but thank God a ricochet. Unfortunately one pellet hit in the corner of the eye, and others in the hip etc. The pattern was tight enough it only hit my grandson. The pellet is evidently buried in the sinuses so I expect he will undergo surgery. He is in the emergency room in Valley City right now. Prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That's terrible, praying that everything turns out ok.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The CAT scan showed no BB lodged anywhere. He has a laceration to the right eye and they are waiting for the eye surgeon on call.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The nephrologist checked the CAT scan. There is a BB lodged on the sinus/brain barrier. It split the retina and ruptured the sinus.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You get the week-end teams when you go into the hospital on Saturday or Sunday. Now they looked at a dorsal view. Why didn't they do that before? Anyway, the BB split the retina, ruptured the facial sinus, and passed through the head. It is lodged against the surface of the brain stem.
They want to do an MRI, but can't if it's steel shot. They try to contact the kid who shot him, but he isn't answering his phone.

They are air flighting him to Minneapolis.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That just sucks. We're praying for you all.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Your grandson, you and family are in my thoughts and prayers. I pray it didn't do any severe damage and that he will heal.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Prayers for grandson.
A friend shot years ago. Bills were handled by shooters homeowner policy. Something called "extended liability".
Don't know if that will help.
Keep us posted please.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you very much, every one of you. A man has to count himself wealthy when he has friends he may never meet, but are still willing to pray for his grandson. God bless each and every one of you.

Our grandson has tear duct surgery today, laser eye surgery tomorrow, and they are monitoring the BB. It sounds like it entered low enough that it passed below the brain. I kept thinking about those stories of guys being shot in the head with nail guns and surviving. You wonder if those things change behavior. Anyway, we don't know the path, but we are hopeful no brain tissue was involved. It is lodged in soft tissue close to the brain stem and they don't know if they can risk removing it. At least its starting to look as if things are going the right direction.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

OMG - so sorry to hear this... prayers lifted up. please keep us updated


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers to you, your family, and your grandson!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yesterday they put a stent in his tear duct. At this very moment they are doing laser eye surgery. The BBB will stay if it stabilizes. I would not be surprised if he is out in a day or two. Then he has to go back for CAT scans a number of times to check on that BBB.

Doctors that are not even his doctors are stopping in to see him. No one can understand a BBB traveling through his head and he has no neurological damage they can find. He has hand eye coordination, no numbness in his face hands or feet. They look at the bullet path and shake their heads. Doctors and nurses stopping in say this is a rare occurrence and they just had to see his x rays and look at him themselves.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Praise the lord!!! IMHO, The lord works in ways us mere mortals are incapable of understanding. When bad things happen sometimes we see it as punishment when in fact there is a deeper meaning we are incapable of comprehending. Sometimes days, weeks, months or years later it becomes apparent. Sometimes we never are able to see it. Good things happening are no different.

I will continue to keep him and your family in my prayers. I am elated he is doing well and pray it causes no ill effects in the future.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

north1 said:


> Praise the lord!!! IMHO, The lord works in ways us mere mortals are incapable of understanding. When bad things happen sometimes we see it as punishment when in fact there is a deeper meaning we are incapable of comprehending. Sometimes days, weeks, months or years later it becomes apparent. Sometimes we never are able to see it. Good things happening are no different. I sincerely believe that very thing north1. Your not a missing twin are you? :rollin:
> 
> I will continue to keep him and your family in my prayers. I am elated he is doing well and pray it causes no ill effects in the future.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thx for the update Plainsman... will keep your fam in my prayers...


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know about twin, there's no way you have as ugly a mug as me;-). Seems we have the same frame of mind. Raised by parents and grandparents with same background and upbringing. Having a degree in anthropology and taking biology and environmental geology classes has given me a different perspective on some things then if I would have just being involved strictly with agriculture right out of high school. I am very thankful for that. I have never regretted getting a degree that may not be directly related to my profession. Allows me to at least try to perceive and understand different viewpoints. Once I overcome my pig headed and stubborn nature that is. I have learned a lot on this board from you, chuck, and others. I appreciate that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I have learned a lot on this board from you, chuck, and others. I appreciate that.


 You have allowed me to respect farmers and retain my hope for them even while I have debated some really wacked out people. Some booted from this site, then booted from fishingbuddy, and now one booted from nodakangler. You represent your fellow farmers, landowners, and those in agriculture nobly. This site is all the richer with your presence.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I have learned a lot on this board from you, chuck, and others. I appreciate that.


I also appreciate others opinions and idea's on many subjects. It is what helps the world move forward. I have learned new things as well or different view points that I have to be open to.

Plainsman,

Hope all is still moving in a positive direction for your family. Like many say... God works in mysterious ways and has a plan for all of us.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the updates and I am praying for him and your family.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The laser eye surgery went well on Monday and the grandson is back home. He goes back for a CAT scan October 3 to see if the BBB has moved or is stable. 
I hope these kids learned a lesson, but I don't think so. After taking him to the emergency room they went home and planed their evening dove hunt then turned off their phones so no one bothered them and went to bed. The doctors in Minneapolis needed to know if the BBB was steel or alloy so they would know if they could do an MRI or not. No one could contact them. My son's wife was still in Valley City making arrangements for a place to leave their daughter. She had to go beating on doors to get answers. So the dove hunted that evening and duck hunted then next morning and not a single one called to see how he was doing.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am happy to hear the surgery went well and he is on the mend. I honestly cannot understand some of the parents and children of this generation. In my day my firearm would have been taken away. I would have been in the waiting room of the hospital on pins and needles praying for a good outcome. I would have apologized profusely. I would not have been allowed to use my firearm until I was instructed AGAIN how to properly and safely use it. I wouldn't have argued about any of it because I would have felt so bad. My children would have been dealt with the same. I pray that he continues to heal and finds a set of friends that are more caring and responsible.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I call the shooter a kid, but the guy is 21 years old. I guess he has an adolescent brain. I wish the Game and Fish would rescind the hunter safety for the whole crew and make them take it over again.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow!!! That is even more sad. He SHOULD know better by now. I agree. Should be treated as or more harshly then getting a DUI. Should have hunting license rescinded for a certain period of time and have to take course over again.

My freshman year of college my roommate, when in conversation about hunting, confided in me that he had accidentally shot his uncle. They were hunting and a group including his uncle were pushing deer towards him. In the excitement of seeing a buck he shot towards the group. His uncle was hit in the hip and thankfully survived. He hadn't hunted after that and completely lost any want for ever hunting again. He said even the thought of hunting brought back all the intense feelings of trepidation and guilt and he couldn't deal with it so he vowed never to deer hunt again. I would think that would be a normal response. Not to go hunting right away afterwards while ignoring the outcome of your careless behavior. Sad indeed.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That really shows their character on how they responded. They and their parents should be ashamed of themselves.


----------

